# Is he "Pig Eyed?"



## dbarabians

Who in their right mind would compare anything on that very good looking horse to a pig?
His eyes do not look that small and are IMO proportionate to the size of his head. Shalom


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

They say his eyes are set to far to the side of his head so that he can't see in front of him. It was mentioned that they should be more forward so that he can see in front of him and beside him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Your horse is not pig eyed by any stretch of the imagination. This horse is, though I've seen a lot worse, at least he's an example.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Here's an even better one.


----------



## dbarabians

Cinnys Whinny said:


> They say his eyes are set to far to the side of his head so that he can't see in front of him. It was mentioned that they should be more forward so that he can see in front of him and beside him.


They look to be in the right place to me.
Me thinks someone is jealous of that horse or just trying to be cruel. Either way they are wrong. The horse Dreamcatcher posted is pig eyed.

These so called equine experts sometimes need to know their limitations.
Relax that is a very attractive horse. Dont allow anyone to tell you different. Shalom


----------



## Elana

None of these horses is "pig eyed." The two examples are "human Eyed" (you can see the white sclera.. like with Appaloosas). 

I actually tried to get an image for a "pig eyed" horse and found none that I would even consider pig eyed. 

A pig eyed horse has small eyes for the size of the head. They are often almond shaped and _noticeably_ small. Pig eyed horses _may_ have limited rearward peripheral vision. 
Pig eyes have been associated with poor untractable disposition.. but I wonder if that is not due as much to abuse as to being "pig eyed." Of course, if the vision issues are true it could be due to that. 

I have never had any troubles with a pig eyed horse. 

Pig headed owners OTOH are a different matter!


----------



## horselovinguy

Here is an article about "pig eye" in horses...
an excerpt below and link to the entire article...
http://extension.missouri.edu/p/G2862

_"Pig-eyed" horses, or those with sunken eyes, see less in front and behind than others. Although they have often been classified in song and verse as being "mean," many pig-eyed horses are normal and useful. One researcher suggests that a pig-eyed foal growing up in a group of foals may be picked on more than others and develop disposition problems. Most riders discriminate against them._








,







,









Here is a link to many "pig-eye" horses..., not sure I agree with all the photos that I just saw but...
_https://www.google.com/search?q=pig...WEsv5kQelooCICA&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=624
_
Your horse is what you make of him, good or bad. So if he has a mind of his own, occasional attitude and way of doing his thing...I call it quirks!
Animals are no different than humans... _we all have "quirks"._

It's a word. I know some incredible show jumpers that were "pig-eyed", never stopped them from doing their job successfully!!

I agree, sounds more to me like someone may have a jealous bone and ax to grind at the expense of you and your trusted horse... :razz: _{close as I can get to sticking your tongue out at another!!}

_Don't sweat the little stuff...he is _YOUR_ horse and you love him...closed subject and topic.

Now go ride and ENJOY!!
:wink:


----------



## SEAmom

Cinnys Whinny said:


> They say his eyes are set to far to the side of his head so that he can't see in front of him. It was mentioned that they should be more forward so that he can see in front of him and beside him.


Ignore anything said by anyone who tells you this. Forever. Horses can't see directly in front of them or directly behind them. Their eyes being wide set is great for survival because it gives them much better vision overall. 

Each eye sees basically a little over a half circle. Those semi-circles overlap at a shortish distance in front and behind them, just not directly in front or behind.

Tell the person who said that to you that your horse's eyes are perfectly placed and were adapted over many many moons to be exactly where they are. Personally, I would be tempted to throw in a snide remark about what pig-eyed actually is or print out pictures of different eye types and give them to that person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana

I looked on Google and really.. not much there was what I would call a truly "pig eyed" Horse. The sorrel is close.. but not really. 

If I find a good photo sometime I will try to remember to post it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Ya know, something else has been bugging me with this pig eyed stuff. Who are these people that say such mean, awful stuff? I mean, I would die and go straight to Hayell before I'd tell someone their horse was pig eyed, wall eyed, suitcase headed, what are some of the other awful comments we've read here? Is noone learning manners anymore? Somebody loves the horse, what's wrong with saying, "AW he's all full of P&V today." when he acts up? Why does somebody have to go and be mean? Blow them off and remember what kind of people they are when they want something from you.


----------



## dbarabians

Dreamcatcher some people cannot stand for others to be happy.
The loathe themselves so much they want bring everyone else down with them.
A negative self image in other words. Shalom


----------



## wdblevin

I won't add any other <grrr!> type comments as have already been noted here about why somebody would say your horse is pig-eyed.

From another perspective; You've got a very dark horse and his eye is also very dark, so it isn't easy to pick out from a distance where his iris/pupil end vs where the skin surrounding his eye begins.


----------



## Lexiie

My mare is "pig eyed" in the sense that they're small and dark. We say that she has shark eyes, hahah

She doesn't act up really.. She's laid back to begin with but she has her moments. I don't think that they are in any way related to her eyesight..


----------



## asrialnorton

I would say that your horse is pig eyed. If you get ahold of a copy of the book getting in ttouch by linda tellington, it explains pig eyes pretty well. The entire book is pretty much about her theory of horse personality anylisis based on the structure of its head. I myself am a believer of her theories and am usually correct when I look at a horses head to get an idea about its personality and how to approach/train it. The term pig eyed is not trying to be mean, its just what its called-although being pig eyed is not desirable. I looked over the rest of your horses head and liked what I saw-his mouth, muzzle, ears, jowl all indicate a kind horse. Pig eyed horses are usually introverted.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

He is a very kind horse, although he is not introverted at all. He is a spoiled DIVA. I always say that if here were a human, he would be a drag queen! His "look" about his head, his expression are main reasons that I chose him. He also proved to be very smart the day I went to see him. It was only 10 degrees and the other horses in the dry lot were standing around in a huddle trying to stay warm. Cinny wasn't with them. Instead he had dug his way into the middle of a round bale and was laying in it like a baby bird in a nest and refused to come out. He knew how to stay warm!


----------



## Allison Finch

On the link posted, this was the only horse I would call "pig eyed". I use that for horses with a small sunken "flat to the head" eye.


----------



## Elana

Never seen a "pig eyed" horse that was limited because of that. Animals, like people, compensate for such things if they do interfere with seeing and so forth. THEY don't know they have a "fault." 

Pig Eyed, IMO, is a "flaw" of looks only. 
Anyone tells you nonsense about your horse you just tell them to pound sand. I have a saying I use, "Don't like my horse (or me or my dog or what I said or stand for etc)? Well you are not the only one. Take a number and stand in line. There are people ahead of you. I probably won't get to you today to hear what you have to say. Tomorrow is not looking good either." 

Most horses act up occasionally.. just like people do. They are not machines.


----------



## CessBee

There are some horses I have met that I would describe as being "pig eyed" but this is not one of them 

I remember it being in an old book on conformation that I had, it also described "swan necked" and "wasp waisted" horses


----------



## tinyliny

Z has really small eyes, compared to his head. they are also kind of deep set. I call them "beady", and think they look like the eyes on some kind of stuffed animal. some would say that he has "pig" eyes. whatever . . .


----------

